# Oil light flickering/fading in and out?



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Hey have the 95 HB ka24E 4x4, My lifters have been tapping like crazy taking miles to stop tapping, but starting to tap while I have been driving for hours, well tonight i was omw home and my oil light started to flicker/fading in and out came on at one point for 20 sec or longer, I got home waited 30 mins and checked oil level and it was right on the money full. So does this mean my oil pump is bad or my lifter are just stopped up, I found some lifters for all 12 for 222, before buy them I like make sure this isnt just a oil pump problem. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Best thing to do would be to remove the oil switch and install a mechanical oil pressure test gauge to confirm oil pressure. Has the engine seen regular maintenance or could sludge be an issue?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

It sounds like you have low oil pressure which could be caused by several factors. Worn rod/main bearings. Plugged up oil filter. Dirty oil pickup. Most of the time it's the oil pump which may be worn and not producing the proper oil pressure/volume; the KA24E oil pumps are notorious for early failures. 

You can check the pressure very easily by installing a temporary mechanical oil pressure gauge. You would remove the oil sensor which is located next to the oil filter and install the mechanical oil pressure gauge in it's place; you may need to get an 1/8 BSPT to 1/8 NPT adapter to hook up the gauge.

With the engine fully warmed up, the pressure should be as follows:
idle - at least 11 psi
3000 RPM - 60 to 70 psi

If the oil pump needs to be replaced, it's easy to do so on the KA24E as it bolts on externally.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"the KA24E oil pumps are notorious for early failures"

...They are? I worked for Nissan from '84 through '03 and never replaced an oil pump on a KA24E. Got 200,000+ miles on my own Hardbody! Otherwise, I agree with you 100%.


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2009)

Alright, I think im going to get a new oil pump today and put it on. Its only 75$ where I am at. But I think im going to invest in a oil gage to hook up inside the cab. I had this truck for 4 yrs now I myself have changed the oil every 3k give or take a few miles. When I bought it the guy said the motor was rebuilt so main and rod shouldnt be a issue, Ill run some sea foam in it today before i change oil pump out. 

Thanks for fast responds.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> "the KA24E oil pumps are notorious for early failures"
> 
> ...They are? I worked for Nissan from '84 through '03 and never replaced an oil pump on a KA24E. Got 200,000+ miles on my own Hardbody! Otherwise, I agree with you 100%.


I'm only going by the many comments over the years from this forum and from the Nico forum about the KA24E. However it's best for Azazel to first measure the oil pressure before maybe needlessly replacing the pump.


----------

